# Khối hệ thống dây chuyền sản xuất bốc xếp bao, robot bốc xếp bao hàng



## robotpallet (17 Tháng mười hai 2021)

khối hệ thống dây chuyền bốc xếp bao, robot bốc xếp bao hàng ứng dụng trong đóng gói được tự động hóa 100%, giúp thực hiện các nhiệm vụ phân loại và đóng gói phức tạp. Khối hệ thống hoàn toàn có thể chọn, trộn và đóng gói tối đa 5 sản phẩm khác biệt từ cùng một dây chuyền sản xuất, sử dụng khối hệ thống quét vận tốc cao. Nó cũng có thể có thể giải quyết và xử lý các loại và hình dạng khác nhau của khay và thùng, kể cả bao bì không tồn tại keo và băng dính.
A. Khối hệ thống dây chuyền bốc xếp bao tốc độ cao ứng dụng trong đóng gói.
khối hệ thống dây chuyền bốc xếp bao có thể phân loại và đóng gói lên tới 400 đơn vị/phút tùy vào dòng sản phẩm và mẫu bao bì. Cho nên, hệ thống đem lại công dụng rất lớn cho những cơ sở sản xuất trọng lượng lớn.
hệ thống được kiến thiết theo mô-đun, có nghĩa là con số robot xếp bao hàng, dây chuyền sản xuất lắp ráp và làn đường hoàn toàn có thể thay đổi. Không chỉ có thế, những tính năng như dán nhãn, phát hiện sắt kẽm kim loại, điều hành và kiểm soát chất lượng bằng thị giác máy và xếp hàng hóa hoàn toàn có thể được thêm vào – để đưa về cho bạn một dây chuyền sản xuất hoàn hảo.
giải pháp đóng gói bốc xếp được xây đắp theo mô-đun giúp đỡ bạn điều chỉnh chiến thuật phù hợp với nhu cầu đóng gói và sản phẩm cụ thể chi tiết của mình: bạn cũng có thể chọn số lượng robot, dây chuyền và làn đường mà bạn cần trong cài đặt của mình. Đơn vị giải quyết một số trong những mẫu vỏ hộp khác biệt và hoàn toàn có thể chóng vánh đổi khác từ mẫu này sang mẫu khác. Điều đó tạo nên một phương án đóng gói linh hoạt và trẻ khỏe.







hệ thống có những tác dụng và tùy chọn như sau:

1. An toàn:
bờ rào đảm bảo bên phía ngoài.
cảm biến đáng tin cậy.
tác dụng khóa liên động.
tác dụng dừng hỏa tốc.
2. Tool robot:
vận dụng gắp cho một hoặc nhiều bao.
kích cỡ tool điều chỉnh theo Model.
hỗ trợ gắp pallet trống.
bổ trợ gắp/ hút sheet.
cảm biến check chiều cao tự động hóa.
cảm biến cảm giác của mắt.
3. Tùy chọn của hệ thống:
tự động hóa tách/ cấp pallet trống.
tự động tách/ cấp sheet.
tự động quấn màng, đóng đai.
các đầu cấp vào hàng hóa và cấp ra của pallet hoàn toàn có thể là 1 trong hoặc nhiều đầu.
bên cạnh các tùy chọn nêu trên, chúng tôi cũng họa tiết thiết kế hệ thống dây chuyền sản xuất bốc xếp bao, robot bốc xếp bao hàng tự động hóa tùy theo nhu cầu và chế tạo thực ra của quý khách với mức chi phí Gia Công nhất.

4. Các chức năng nổi bật:
Bán tự động hoặc tự động 100% những quy trình bốc xếp hàng lên pallet, gồm có cơ chế Auto/Manual.
các chức năng được khóa liên động, bảo đảm cho cơ cấu chấp hành và người quản lý sử dụng. Đặt ra những cảnh báo lỗi và lưu ý an toàn và đáng tin cậy.
Hiển thị lượng hàng hóa đóng pallet theo thời hạn thực.
Tiết giảm nhân công và giá cả quản lý hệ thống.
biến hóa Mã Sản Phẩm linh hoạt, đặt ra nhiều chương trình chạy với những Mã Sản Phẩm khác nhau.
đáp ứng chuyển động 24/7 với việc tối ưu trong đo lường và quản lý và vận hành.
đáp ứng các dây chuyền sản xuất nhu cầu sản lượng và chất lượng cao.





B. Khối hệ thống cảm giác của mắt bốc xếp bảo đảm an toàn rất tốt đồng điệu.
nếu như không có giải quyết và xử lý Tấm hình công nghiệp, công việc tự động sẽ rất chi là gian khổ. Hệ thống giải quyết và xử lý Bức Ảnh cũng đóng một vai trò quan trọng trong các bước đóng gói tự động hóa. Một tính năng rất cần thiết của các quy trình như máy bốc xếp hoặc quấn dòng là sản phẩm liên tục. Dẫu thế, máy ảnh vận động với các Hình ảnh riêng lẻ không thể bộc lộ khá đầy đủ sản phẩm. Khối hệ thống thị giác bốc xếp hợp với yêu cầu của máy đóng gói và hỗ trợ việc sử dụng robot.

1. Hệ thống cảm giác của mắt giúp kiểm soát điều hành chất lượng.
Với hệ thống cảm giác của mắt bốc xếp, Công Ty được hưởng lợi từ các việc kiểm soát điều hành chất lượng tự động và kết quả cao: Chỉ các sản phẩm đáp ứng các cấu hình được lập trình của người sử dụng mới được khối hệ thống thị giác nhận thấy và sau này được lấy bởi robot bốc xếp của máy đóng gói. Cho dù là máy đóng gói dòng chảy, máy đóng gói hay chỉ dễ dàng và đơn giản là bốc xếp sản phẩm & hàng hóa thì các sản phẩm sẽ đồng đều hơn, ít bị khách hàng từ chối hay khiếu nại, Ngân sách cũng ít hơn và bảo đảm chất số lượng sản phẩm luôn cao.

2. Khối hệ thống Hình ảnh mô-đun cho mọi ứng dụng.
cảm biến dòng là 1 trong phần tử căn bản của hệ thống thị giác bốc xếp. Chúng được kết hợp vào máy quét ánh nắng tới và máy quét 3D, cho phép quan sát dòng sản phẩm tiếp tục. Hệt như tất cả những phần tử hệ thống trong máy đóng gói, hệ thống cảm giác của mắt cũng được thiết kế theo mô-đun: những mô-đun rộng 200 mm hoàn toàn có thể được phối hợp trong 1 máy quét lên tới mức chiều rộng làm việc, cho nên vì thế chiều rộng dòng sản phẩm là 1800 mm. Để hoàn thành các bước giải quyết Hình ảnh công nghiệp, hệ thống thị giác cũng bao gồm ánh nắng kết hợp, phần mềm và các phần mềm khác. Chúng gồm có công dụng “thò tay vào hộp”, nơi những dòng sản phẩm được thu dọn từ đống rác bằng robot ở nơi bốc xếp.
là một Công Ty chuyên cung cấp và phân phối các dòng sản phẩm robot, Hạo Phương là 1 chọn lựa đáng lưu ý đến. Tại Hạo Phương, quý khách hàng hoàn toàn có thể an tâm về chất số lượng sản phẩm tương tự như túi tiền cạnh tranh cùng với đội ngũ tư vấn giàu kinh nghiệm.


----------

